
Mark Zuckerberg is the most powerful person on Earth. But is he responsible? - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/mark-zuckerberg-is-the-most-powerful-person-on-earth-but-is-he-responsible-5fbcaeb29ee1#.80xo373xq
======
secfirstmd
___" Mark Zuckerberg — Facebook’s CEO — is the most powerful person alive
today. He may even be the most powerful person ever.

Traditionally, the president of the United States has been considered the most
powerful person on Earth. After all, President Obama controls the most
powerful military on the planet, and has considerable influence over the $18
trillion US economy."_ __

Seriously? Someone actually believes that Mark Zuckerberg is the most powerful
person in the world? What kind of bubble do they live in? Why write an
interesting piece with such a title? Do they realise how many countries have
nuclear weapons? Do they realise that there is 6 billion people on this planet
without Facebook? Less than 50% of the US population used Facebook last month.

I'm reminded of Stalin's comment: "How Many Divisions Does the Pope Have?"

------
meira
Leave facebook, and you will soon stop think he is one of most powerful person
on earth.

------
Cozumel
You keep using that word..

